# How to import email from Outlook to Thunderbird?



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello. I would like to move some emails from my work computer (using Outlook Express) to my home computer (using Mozilla Thunderbird). 

I saved all messages onto my hard drive in an .msg format. I can also change them to .eml.
In Thunderbird, I go to tools>import>mail>Outlook express and it imorts 3 messages successfully. I don't know what happened to all the other messages. I can't figure out where I saved those messages that it was able import them. Is there a particular folder on my hard drive that I need to save them in?

Thank you in advance,
Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Deku Scrub*

Drag the messages you have saved into Outlook Express.
Then perform the Import from Thunderbird.

Save the messages as .eml files, the .msg extension is usually associated with Outlook not Outlook Express.

If you save instead the .dbx files from Outlook Express, you can then Import them into Outlook Express and then do the Import from Thunderbird.

Let us know if that works for you.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you for your reply.

It is still not working. 
I saved as .eml and dragged into OE like you said. 
It shows up in the OE inbox, but only as a blank message (!?) with current date.
Thunderbird does not recognize it either. 

It seems like OE is not recognizing it properly. 

Thanks again,
Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you open the message to see if the original message had become an attachment?


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes, it is not an attachment as an .eml file. 
However, when I drag an .msg file into OE, it automatically opens up a new message with the original as an attachment, but does not actually save the message in OE. Does that make sense? Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Change the extensions from *.msg* to *.eml* before dragging them into Outlook Express.

This would go faster for you, if you copy the *.dbx* files from Outlook Express and Import them into your Outlook Express. 

You may need to enable *Show Hidden Files and Folders*
For *Windows XP*:

Open My Computer or Windows Explorer
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check marks for:
*Hide Extensions for known file types*
*Hide protected operating system files (recommended)*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

To locate the directory where Outlook Express keeps it's message store:
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab > Store Folder
Note the location, then *Cancel* out of the window.

For example:
C:\Documents and Settings\UserAccount\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{E006D5D9-0388-4C63-8AB2-368AD966CBD9}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

Using Windows Explorer, navigate to that directory, copy the Outlook Express folder.

Copy the Outlook Express folder to your Desktop, remove if present the Read-only attribute and Import the messages into Outlook Express,
File > Import > Messages > Microsoft Outlook Express 6.0 > Next > Import Mail from an OE6 store directory
Browse to the Outlook Express folder on the Desktop to complete the Import.

Then you should be able to Import the messages into Thunderbird.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you. I will try that when I get home this evening.

Andy


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi. It seems I made a mistake. I am using Outlook, not outlook express. That might be part of my problem.  
But I still tried everything mentioned ... all file extensions, importing every which way, and nothing has worked.

Let me know if you have any more ideas, and thanks again for all your help on this.

Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have Outlook on your home computer?
If so, what version?

If not, do you have Outlook Express on your work computer?


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes I do have Outlook at home, not sure which version, but I think it is the latest.
And yes I do have OE at work.

Regards,
Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Locate and copy the .pst file and open it with your Outlook.

If the .pst file you want to copy is from Outlook 2003 and you have an earlier version at home, you will need to create a new .pst file that is compatible with the versions of Outlook 97-2002.
Then copy the folders from your Personal Folder into the new Personal Folder (.pst) file.
Save that .pst file to your hard drive and open it with Outlook,
File > Open > Personal Folders
or
File > Open > Outlook Data File

Knowing the versions of Outlook will help in knowing whether or not you need to create a .pst file that is compatible with earlier versions of Outlook or not.

We'll get there, eventually.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

I am using Outlook 2000.
I tried File > Open > Personal Folders
and nothing happens. No error message or anything ... just nothing.

Andy


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What version of Outlook is the .pst file from?
Is the .pst file compatible with Outlook 97-2002?

File > Open > Personal Folders
browse to the location of the .pst file.
Select the .pst file, click *Open*
The Personal Folder should appear in Outlook 2000.


----------



## Deku Scrub (Apr 20, 2005)

I am using Outlook 2003 at work.
Perhaps it is not compatible with 2000 that I have at home?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That is possible, to check,
Right click on the Root of the Personal Folders
Properties for "Name of Personal Folder" > Advanced button

In the Format section it should tell you what format the file is.
*Personal Folders File (97-2002)*
or for Outlook 2003
*Personal Folders File*

If the file format is: *Personal Folders File*
Create a new Personal Folders (.pst) file.
File > New > Outlook Data File
Select *Outlook 97-2002 Personal Folders File (.pst)*
Select: *OK*
Browse to the Desktop, Name the .pst file and save it.

It will open in Outlook, you can then copy the folders from the original Personal Folders into the new Personal Folders.
Once everything is copied to that file, you can copy the .pst file from the Desktop.


----------

